# Cannot Send E-mail Within my Domain

## Bigun

Anytime my machine tries to send me e-mail through crontab, it spits out this error:

```
Feb 18 08:01:51 pwnedclips postfix/smtp[21221]: 3573A1DF9: to=<*****@pwnedclips.com>, relay=none, delay=108, delays=104/0.01/3.7/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for pwnedclips.com loops back to myself)
```

Here is my postfix config

```
pwnedclips bigun # postconf -n

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/html

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

```

----------

## magic919

Looks like you need to correctly set mydestination in Postfix.

----------

## Bigun

```
pwnedclips bigun # postconf -n

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/html

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain, localhost

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

```

I set it to what the walkthrough specified, plus the extra "localhost' bit, and it's still bouncing my e-mails.  Anything else I missed?

----------

## magic919

Does your machine have a proper FQHN?

----------

## Bigun

I guess.  The machine name is 'pwnedclips'.  I'm not sure what you mean when you ask if I have a fully qualified host name.

----------

## Bigun

*bump*

Sorry guys, I'm still reading documents and getting nowhere.

----------

